# F-15, P-51, P-40, KC-97, Su27



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Realized I have a bunch of airplane projects on the bench and have not shared any photos.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Interesting*

An interesting set of build-ups Rougepink, looks like the F-15 and the Su-27 are completed projects and the P-40, P-51 and the tanker are WIP. I don't recall the tanker kit very well wasn't it a 4 engine turbo prop aircraft?. I really like the paint scheme for the soviet fighter.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

The Su27 is waiting on gear and some minor details. The F-15 only needs a dirty wash. The scheme on the Su27 is the Russian Knights demo team. The KC-97L is a tanker built on the B-29 platform, so it's a 4 engine with two booster jets for refueling faster fighter jets. It's an unusual subject, and not very attractive, but I discovered this great restaurant in town...


----------

